# Acer EG31M motherboard suspends randomly



## mwattsinvan (Jul 27, 2011)

My Acer motherboard randomly kicks into a hardware suspend mode when idle and won't reboot. 

I have reviewed the event logs and see no software anomalies, just the events where the hardware has forced an unscheduled suspend. 

I get get the system to reboot by pulling the second memory stick, booting in 2 GBs. If I then shut down and re-install the second memory stick, it will boot up fine. 

Memory scans show nothing. When this started, it thought it must be a faulty memory stick, so I replace with brand new memory, upgrading from a total of 2 GB to 4 GBs.

A SiSoftware Sandra scan suggests my SMBIOS/DMI setting may be inaccurate, but I have avoided upgrading the bois or touching the setting. 

Suggestions? 

Thanks in advance. 

Mark


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello mwattsinvan and welcome to TSF!

What model number is the Acer computer?

Also, what PSU do you have?


----------



## mwattsinvan (Jul 27, 2011)

It is a Veritron m460 with a EG31M motherboard, running a ECS P35/G33/G31 Processor to I/O Controller, with BIOS 63-0100-009999-00101111-082807-Bearlake, running a Intel Pentium Dual processor E2180 at 2 GHz. 

Mark


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Just checked the Acer support page... There are 3 available BIOS revisions... R01-C1, R01-C2 & R01-C3... Unfortunately there are no release notes with listed fixes for me to reference.

What BIOS revision is your board?


----------



## mwattsinvan (Jul 27, 2011)

BIOS Version/Date	American Megatrends Inc. R01-A3, 8/28/2007

I also found that it hangs every time it goes into sleep mode and then has trouble rebooting. The sys log only has unscheduled shutdowns, no suggestion of pre-sleep issues.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

This is the latest BIOS revision. It is quite a bit newer than your current.



> BIOS - R01.C3 - 527.9 - KB - 2009/06/05


Before we update the BIOS, let's try a few things.

I would like you to enter your BIOS setup program and choose the "Load Setup Defaults" option. Save and exit setup, then re-enter setup when the system reboots.

Look for your PC health page (usually under Power options). This page should show your system voltages and CPU temp. Monitor it for a few minutes and post the voltages.

Some OEM systems have the system health page removed from Setup... If that is the case, we will have to monitor the voltages from Windows. Download CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting, install and run it. Let it run for 20 minutes or so while you use your computer normally, then post the voltages (low and high) in your reply.


----------

